# Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?



## schirmchen (7. April 2015)

Hallo,

 ich frage mich schon lange, wie ich es am besten anstelle, meine Ausrüstung am Wasser möglichst schnell einsatzbereit zu haben.
 Bin noch Anfänger und die verschiedenen Knoten hab ich noch nicht so schnell und sicher drauf. 
 Also mache ich mir die Vorfächer möglichst schon zu Hause komplett fertig. Doch wie bekomme ich die dann am besten mit der Hauptschnur verbunden? Klar, am Vorfach hab ich am Ende einen Wirbel mit Karabiner. Und am Ende der Hauptschnur? Es gibt für mich drei Möglichkeiten:
 1.) Wenn ich bereits zu Hause einen Wirbel ans Ender der Hauptschnur knote, bekomme ich diesen oft nicht durch den sehr kleinen Spitzenring, also müsste ich die Angel schon komplett aufbauen, könnte Rolle und Rute nicht erst am Wasser zusammen setzen.
 2.) den Wirbel erst am Wasser anknoten, das finde ich gerade bei Kälte mit steifen Fingern oder bei ungünstigem Licht nicht so toll.
 3.) Am Ende der Hauptschnur gar keinen Wirbel verwenden sondern eine Schlaufe binden und da dann am Wasser den Karabinerwirbel des Vorfachs einhängen. Nur ist diese Variante haltbar genug?
 Also, wie handhabt ihr das?
 Gruß
 Martin


----------



## Fr33 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Wie wäre es einfach die Rute daheim schon zu montieren und dann die Rute auseinander gesteckt (Steckrute) oder zusammen geschoben (Telerute) zu transportieren?


Ich baue auch nicht alles am Wasser neu auf bzw. um.Nur wenn ich was ändern muss oder sich was verknotet hat / Abriss wird am Wasser montiert


----------



## wobbler68 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Hallo

Es wäre ganz schön zu wissen mit was für Angeln du losziehst?|kopfkrat#c


Meine Spinnrute(2-teilig) habe ich mit einem Wirbel am ende der Hauptschur versehen.
Dann wird die Angel zusammengelegt(mit Gummiringen oder Klett band)  und der Wirbel nicht durch den Spitzenring gezogen.
Der Wirbel wird in die dafür vorgesehene Öse(meist in der nähe der Rolle eingehängt und die Schnur leicht gestrafft.
Oder einfach um den Rollenfuß legen .

An meinen Grundangeln bleibt das Vorfach auch mit dran. Nur das Blei(Grundblei/Birnenblei mit Öse) wird von mir immer an einem Wirbel auf die Schur gebracht) hänge ich aus,da es sonst den Blank beschädigen könnte.

Posenmontagen bleiben auch komplett montiert.:q
Da sichere ich die Pose nochmals mit einem Gummi an dem Blank.


----------



## schirmchen (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Hallo,
 vielen Dank für die Antworten. 
 Also scheint es ja üblich zu sein, die Rute weitestgehend zusammen gestellt mit ans Wasser zu nehmen.

 Ich habe zwei Feederruten, eine Forellenroute und zwei Spinnruten. 

 @ FR33: Abriss am Wasser montieren? Ich versuche immer mehrere komplette Vorfächer mitzunehmen um bei einem Abriss nach Möglichkeit nur ein neues Vorfach einhängen zu müssen

 @ wobbler68: Aber wenn man die Ruten immer komplett lässt, heißt das, dass du eine feste Ruten-Rollen-Zuordnung hast? Dazu fehlt es mir noch an Ausrüstung. Je nach benötigter Schnurstärke kommen bei mir unterschiedliche Rollen an eine Rute.


----------



## Fr33 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Im grunde hat jede Rute eine Rolle die da eig auch dauerhaft drauf bleibt. Macht nämlich wenig Sinn auf ne Rute mit wenig WG ne 0,30er Mono zu montieren. 


Klar häufen sich in der Zeit da einige Ruten und Rollen an. Das ist auch gewollt 


Verstehe ich richtig, dass es dir nur im Vorfächer ging? Die montiere ich erst am Wasser. Den Rest der Montage ist aber fertig sodass ich nur noch die Rute zusammen stecken muss und das Vorfach ran machen muss. Optimalerweise ist am Ende der Hauptschnur ein Karabiner-Wirbel. Alternativ geht auch ne Schlaufe oder ein einfacher Tönnchenwirbel und man schlauft das Vorfach einfach ein.


----------



## joedreck (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*



wobbler68 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Es wäre ganz schön zu wissen mit was für Angeln du losziehst?|kopfkrat#c
> 
> ...





Dito!
Ich mache es genau so. Die Grundruten werden dann mit Blei und Köder bestückt und kommen raus. 
Die Posenrute, die ich dann zum bespaßen ausbringe, wird dann erstmal ausgelotet etc. 
So hab ich schnell das Gefühl fangen zu können, aber andererseits die Möglichkeit einen Platz genau zu erkunden.


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Moin,

zu Deiner Frage 3 : Du kannst sonst auch die Schlaufe in Schlaufe Montage wählen. Hält nach meiner Erfahrung genau so gut, wie Wirbel/Schlaufe.

Ich versuche meine Angeln auch immer so komplett wie möglich ans Wasser zu nehmen, aber mit einer gewissen Flexibilität. Feederrute auch vormontiert, aber ohne Blei ( so wie Wobbler68 geschrieben hat ) und ohne Vorfach. Einhängeclip für Blei/Futterkorb, Gummiperlenstopper und Wirbel/Vorfachschlaufe sind drauf, so daß ich mit 2 Handgriffen ( Gewicht / Vorfach ) einsatzbereit bin. Klappt aber nur, wenn die aktuelle Angelsituation einen nicht zwingt, eine härtere oder weichere Spitze verwenden zu müssen, als man originär montiert hat. 

Ähnlich bei der Matchrute. Basis ist vormontiert; am Wasser nur noch Pose + Vorfach einhängen und entsprechend ausbleien. Kleiner Tipp : Ich bleie die jeweiligen Posen immer schon zu Hause ( Gartenteich, Eimer, 1,5 ltr. PET-Flasche ) einmal zur Probe aus und habe dann die entsprechenden Schrote an der Pose montiert. Dadurch spare ich mir das Ausbleien / Feinjustieren am Angelgewässer. Posen lasse ich beim Transport nicht mehr an der Angel; habe mir schon mehr als eine in der Angeltasche zerbrochen und meistens die teuersten Waggler #t

Ansonsten : Keine Sorge - Übung macht den Meister, was das Knotenbinden etc. pp. angeht. Kommt mit der Zeit von ganz alleine ! #6


----------



## wobbler68 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

@schirmchen
Aber wenn man die Ruten immer komplett lässt, heißt das, dass du eine feste Ruten-Rollen-Zuordnung hast? Dazu fehlt es mir noch an Ausrüstung. Je nach benötigter Schnurstärke kommen bei mir unterschiedliche Rollen an eine Rute.


Also ich habe komplette Ruten fürs Posenfischen  zb. für Aal,mittlere Karpfen usw., für Zander gibts auch welche sowie für Hechte oder Barsche.
Ach ja für Köfis gibt auch noch einige. Das ist für den See/Teich.

Dann noch einiges für die Weser meist längere Grundruten,Posenruten(schwere und leichte).
Für Bäche einige kürzere Grundruten,Posenruten.
Dann noch Matchruten,Fliegenruten, 1 Brandungsrute,Winkelpicker, 1 Kopfrute und einige Spinnruten.|uhoh:|sagnix

Aber warte mal 1,2 Jahre ab.Dann ist es bei dir ähnlich.:k


----------



## feederbrassen (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Naja,Matchruten nehme ich mittlerweile fertig ,bis auf die Pose und Vorfach,
montiert mit ans Wasser.
Bin ich zwar wenig begeistert von aber es dauert mir mittlerweile einfach zu lang bis ich das Miniperlchen auf die Hauptschnur gefingert bekomme.|supergri

Stippgeschirr für die Kopfrute ist eh fertig auf Wickelbrettchen.

Bei den Spinnruten bleibt der Wirbel einfach dran.

Feeder ,Karpfen und die Raubfischruten für den Ansitz montiere
ich erst am Wasser.
Mit Ausnahme der Rollen,hat eh jeder Stock seine eigene.


----------



## schirmchen (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Hallo,

 wow, danke, eure Antworten helfen mir schon weiter. 
 Ich werden dann zukünftig wohl ähnlich verfahren. 

 Ganz aktuell überlege ich allerdings noch, wie ich das mit den Sbirolinos mache, die ja auf die Hauptschnur kommen.

 Meine Überlegung: 
 1.) Am Ende der Hauptschnur eine Schlaufe.
 2. ) Dann als zweites Teil ein extra Stück Hauptschnur mit Sbirolino und Perle und Wirbel/Karabiner, was ich in die Hauptschnur einhänge. Ich nenn das mal Vorfach 1. Davon würde ich mehrere mit unterschiedlichen Sbirolinos bauen.
 3.) Das eigentliche Vorfach. (Vorfach 2)

 Somit wäre ich ziemlich flexibel, denn ich könnte ruck zuck z.B. für unterschiedliche Hakengrößen/Hakenformen/Köderarten nur das Vorfach 2 wechseln oder wenn ich z.B. von einem sinkenden auf einen schwimmenden Sbirolino wechseln will, nur das Vorfach 1 austauschen.

 Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Stoney0066 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Klar macht das Sinn! Warum auch nicht?! Geht so viel schneller und du musst nicht immer die Schnur abknipsen...


----------



## schrauber78 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*



schirmchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich frage mich schon lange, wie ich es am besten anstelle, meine Ausrüstung am Wasser möglichst schnell einsatzbereit zu haben.
> Bin noch Anfänger und die verschiedenen Knoten hab ich noch nicht so schnell und sicher drauf.
> ...



Warum knotest du nicht den Einhänger an die Hauptschnur, sondern an das Vorfach? 
Das kostet dich doch nur unnötig viele Einhänger, wenn du das Vorfach wechseln musst?

Meine Montagen sehen von oben nach unten so aus:
-Stopper 
-Perle 
-kleiner Wirbel mit Einhänger (schnelleres auswechseln der Pose)
-Perle
-Blei
-Wirbel mit Einhänger (mind. 7kg Tragkraft)


Ansonsten bleiben meine Ruten ebenfalls montiert bis auf Grundbleie und Posen, die ich beim Transport abmache.


----------



## maniana (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

@schirmchen
wenn Du einen Wirbel (mit einem Stopper) freilaufend auf die Hauptschnur schiebst, und den zweiten ganz normal unten an der Schnur anknotest, kannst Du die Montage fürs Posenfischen mit Wagglern genauso wie fürs Grundfischen verwenden.

Einzigster Unterschied, einmal hängst Du an dem freilaufenden Wirbel einen Waggler, einmal ein Grundblei ein. Wenn Du das dann mit einer HeavyFeeder Rute kombinierst, und so wie von Dir in Beitrag #10 mit den Sbirolinos beschrieben eine Schlaufenmontage bastelst, hast Du eine Ansitzrute, mit der Du alle erdenklichen Situationen abbilden kannst, und alles durch Ein- und Aushängen in Sekundenschnelle montiert hast.
Das was Du mit dem Sbirolino beschrieben hast, kannst auch mit einem Durchlaufblei, Method Feeder etc. machen.
Für den Ansitz bist so jedenfalls auf alles gewappnet.


----------



## Wegberger (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Hallo Schirmchen,

ich mache es mal vormontiert - mal wird am Wasser komplett umgebaut oder montiert.

Ansich ist man doch mit 3 bis 4 Knoten zu 90% auf der sicheren Seite .... und die sollte man schon üben, üben und üben.

Insbesondere bei schlechten Verhältnissen -> Kälte, Wind oder Dämmerung wirst du froh sein, dass ein dämlicher Knoten dich nicht vom Angeln abhält 

P.S.: Wenn du am Anfang unsicher bist .... drucke dir einfach die Knotenbindeanleitung auf Papier aus und nimm sie mit an Wasser.


----------



## xray08 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

Ich kann Wegberger da nur zustimmen.... egal was ich daheim vorbereite, irgendwas wird am Wasser IMMER geändert.... mal haste nen Hänger und musst nach Abriss neu montieren, mal willst nen anderen Köder, Schwimmer oder sonstwas probieren ;-) von dem her sollten die Montagen und Knoten schon sitzen


----------



## thanatos (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wie weit bereitet Ihr die Rute und das Vorfach schon zu Hause vor?*

mein Montagen sind ähnlich der von Schrauber 78 nur das ich das Blei
 nicht dran habe ,ich entscheide mich erst am Wasser welche Pose ich nun
 einhänge,je nach Wind ,gewünschter Wurfweite ,und Köder variiert das zwische 2 und 20 g .Ist zwar ein Teil mehr einzuhängen aber das macht den Kohl auch nicht fett.


----------

